# new saw and my trusses arrived today



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

got myself a new Craftsman Professional 15amp
laser saw.

the other 2 are 4 sale skilsaw and a Milwakee that needs a cord


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

trusses


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Nice saw! Looking to upgrade one of these days myself. What are you building?


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

38 x 28 boat/garage my home away from home old garage is being converted to the master bedroom with a new bath
never did like attached garages


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I did not know they had the laser feature available on the portables. Looks like you will be using it a couple of times in the weeks ahead.  

Let us know how it works for you. 


Mark


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice saw. Your boat looks a little big for that shed.
Ryan


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

boat is 31-32 feet from trailer hitch to the shaft on the drive so it should give me a few feet to walk around it.

here is a better view of the pad 
BTW I'll take 50.00 for the 2 older saws + shipping
the milwalkee goes though anything, the skillsaw is of a lower power better for those thinner plywood. they dont make skillsaws like that anymore All metal,


----------

